# Please share just australian products



## sbs (Sep 9, 2018)

About 3 years ago I had tourist visit to Australia and on the local market I`d seen some local exotic goods (like kunguru balls, skin, uggs etc) that no possible found in another countries. I`d like to try select some goods for develop new campaign targeted to countries where no possible to buy just australian goods. Please share any idea


----------



## kristinesalazar (Nov 23, 2018)

What about the products like honey, cheese etc?


----------



## sbs (Sep 9, 2018)

kristinesalazar said:


> What about the products like honey, cheese etc?


Honey and cheese can be found in another contries like Serbia, Italy etc. I mean just local australian goods like kunguru skin, uggi etc


----------

